# What's the good medium and fine stones for Misono UX10 ?



## jqt4tw (Nov 24, 2014)

Does anyone knows whats good medium and fine(finishing) Stone for Misono Ux 10 ?

thanks


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a 210 and was using the jck 1000/4000 combo stone and was satisfied.


----------



## jqt4tw (Nov 25, 2014)

210? 
Dont you need at least 6000 + for a finishing stone ?


----------



## berko (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## James (Nov 25, 2014)

What's your budget? I used the 1k/4k stone from korin on my ux10 petty for a good 4 years and got some very decent edges off of it.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 25, 2014)

UX10s sharpen up pretty quickly in my experience. You could use any combination of a 1k-2k and finish with 4-6k and be happy. The actual grits you may want to use is personal preference.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 25, 2014)

210 is a length and as I said, I was happy with the combo I listed


----------



## jqt4tw (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the answers
I may go for 
Mizuyama Medium Grain Sharpening Stone - #1200
Kitayama Fine Grain Sharpening Stone - #8000


----------



## masibu (Nov 26, 2014)

To be honest, I wouldn't go with the kitayama for this blade, especially if you're jumping from the 1200 stone. I do have a kitayama myself and whilst it has a place in some lineups I think it would be too quirky and maybe too fine a stone for this series of knives. A 6kish stone would be doable and there are really soooo many stones you could use but everyone has different preferences. I like harder stones that are also pretty tough and dont care about permasoaking and whatever such as the bester or sigma power (probably shapton pro as well) series for bevel setting. Dishing isnt a big problem within these lines. I don't care as much for soft stones as they are messier and can tend to wear unevenly very easily, which can occur if youre dealing with fairly out of shape knives. Finishing stones im less picky with but again I feel like harder stones have less maintenence required. That said, I do like the feeling of the suehiro rika 5k stone and the price is pretty good. That said, there are several high quality stones you could use. Having an actual budget would probably help give you more definite answers so that you will feel like you're getting high quality equipment for the price you are paying


----------



## TB_London (Nov 26, 2014)

For practicality I wouldn't bother going over 5k. I used to want to go to a super high grit, but now don't see the need or the benefit, especially on mid range double bevels.

Standard rec is the Rika, I also reach for my chosera 5k a lot. Not too keen on my Shapton GS 4k because of the feedback. My 8,10,12k stones only really get used for polishing wide bevels


----------



## Steverino (Nov 26, 2014)

+1 on the Kitayama being too fine for the UX10. I've got 240 gyuto and I usually stop and 5000 and a quick strop with this knife, although a good 6000 as suggested above, would be fine. Also, the Kitayama is a somewhat unusual stone and seems finer than 8000 to me. I wouldn't try to jump from a 1200 without something in between. I like the stone but it's not general purpose. If you only have one finishing stone, I'd pick a different one.


----------



## jqt4tw (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for all you answers guys. I didnt know much about sharpening, and most of my stuff I bough from Korin :0. but guess I will buy a 5000 fine stone to see the difference.

thanks again !


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2014)

jqt4tw said:


> Thank you so much for all you answers guys. I didnt know much about sharpening, and most of my stuff I bough from Korin :0. but guess I will buy a 5000 fine stone to see the difference.
> 
> thanks again !



Get a rika.


----------



## jqt4tw (Nov 28, 2014)

Suehiro Rika 5000 Grit Stone
http://www.**************.com/suri50grst.html
that one? and why? 
thanks


----------



## masibu (Nov 28, 2014)

The rika is cheap, pretty smooth feedback and works pretty quickly. Its a soaking type stone thats great for finishing most stainless knives


----------



## labor of love (Nov 28, 2014)

Just use the search option on this forum for Suehiro Rika...Its a great stone for beginners and veteran sharpeners alike. Fantastic price, user friendly, easy to maintain.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and BTW, if you would like to support our vendors purchase it from this guy here https://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm sure he meant this one:

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Suehiro-Rika-5000x-5k-sharpening-stone-p/suerika5k.htm

Everyone should have one.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 28, 2014)

^^^what he said^^^


----------



## masibu (Nov 28, 2014)

If getting stones from there you may as well get his sharpening set with the bester stones as well. Basic sharpening needs met with that set


----------



## jqt4tw (Nov 28, 2014)

thank you so much guys !


----------



## eto (Dec 2, 2014)

400 atoma diamond stone (for heavy quick work & repair jobs) 500 shapton glass, 1k stone from somewhere, 4k shapton, 6k stone from somewhere. 

getting some really great results from this line up.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------

